# Rifle golf



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

I have been hearing a lot about rifle golfing lately after Vortex held their rifle competition at Spirit ridge. Since then I have been intrigued with how this all works out. Anyone been to Spirit Ridge for a little golfing practice? I'm curious how they do the scoring? I’m even more curious if you think it would be feasible to set up a small one day event with your hunting buddies. I’m sure that you would not be able to have the nice steel targets that they do. But could you set up something with metal gongs or maybe even clay pigeons and shot shorter distance. Maybe we could get an annual UWN golf challenge going?

400bull


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=35459

??


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Well here is our version....looks like the page referenced in topic linked above no longer exists. We simply put out two golf balls and we each get 5 shots at our ball to see who can knock it the farthest, no need to wrry about score. (10 shots with the 22) Starting distance depends on weapon and skills of the shooters. If you hit the ball and it goes behind something and you can no longer see it you have to option to try and shoot through the obstruction or go move it laterally to where it's visible. It is a blast! My wife can hold her own at that freakin game. Aim small miss small, even if you hit the dirt and the ball moves it counts.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I fixed the link to go to their new home page in the above link. Spirit Ridge Rifle Golf is an absolute blast. It is just like hunting only no work after the kill shot. I highly recommend making the trip up to shoot the course. Better yet, get three of your buddies together and sign up for the African Safari tournament this weekend. You could win an African hunt safari for 4. 

See my sig line for link


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey Bull. I have always heard that refered to as Wyoming golf.


----------



## Zedhead (May 4, 2010)

Sounds like a good way to keep shooting fun.


----------



## SpiritRidge (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey everyone, thanks for the great questions about our facility, --------------------. Yes, Rifle Golf is a one-of-its-kind sport. Everything about the location, set up, scoring system, quality of course and quality of staff cannot be recreated. We not only have the wooden silhouettes and metal gongs, but we have shots ranging from 175 to 1,200 yards with more than 30 targets. We have great pavilions with six shooting tables at each station. So come shoot a round of rifle golf and let us worry about the set up and all you have to worry about is making sure your gun is focused and you have enough ammo. Call 435----------- or visit the website Joel gave you ---------------------.com. Love to see you there!

[exclamation:26pf8er2][/exclamation:26pf8er2]*Welcome to the forum SpiritRidge, but the forum rules prohibit free advertising on the site.* - The moderators


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I am currently building a 7MM for this very purpose. I first heard about rifle golf from Brad and Chris at Cross Canyon Arms a little over a year ago. I googled rifle golf courses and found nothing other than SpiritRidge. It looks like it is truly a unique thing and it's right here in Utah. I am planning to be ready for some action in the next month or so.


----------



## Rockwell (Sep 7, 2011)

Looks really fun! I gotta go try it out.


----------

